# Sticky  Scale Models Diecast Production History



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Based in Dyersville, Iowa, Scale Models was founded by Joseph F Ertl around 1945. They made a series of diecast farm tractors that developed into the ERTL brand of diecasts that are still available today - mostly in the form of John Deere farm tractor models.



Sourced references -

Encyclopedia of Small-Scale Diecast Motor Vehicle Manufacturers - Sahakangas, Foster & Weber (2006)


----------

